

Why Dosen't Linux Companies Do Web Design on Linux? - quasimo
http://blog.linz.im/2012/linux-website.html

======
facorreia
I'd bet it's because they don't do it themselves, they subcontract it.

~~~
quasimo
But dosn't Ubuntu have their own designer? why do the subcontract it?

~~~
facorreia
Ubuntu is the name of a product. The company is Canonical. I know nothing
specific about their marketing department, but it's common in larger companies
that the internal marketing staff plans and oversees branding and campaigns
but often they outsource the development of the assets themselves to
specialized firms or designers. One of the reasons is that you can't always
have the best talent in-house and available when you need them.

~~~
quasimo
Thank you for your replied. I know Canonical. I am a Ubuntu user for a long
time.

